# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Gday from a reno noob

## MrC79

Hi, 
Matt is the name, currently live on the gold coast. My partner and I are doing a cosmetic Reno on our house before putting it on the market and moving out to the lockyer valley. We have found a few nice properties out there that are pretty much a blank canvas for us to renovate into our perfect home/property.  Plus we will be looking at investment properties in the Ipswich/LV/Toowoomba area.  
I have absolute 0 experience in renovating or building but I'm a pretty quick learner and am looking forward to picking apart everyone's advice to help us getting on our way.  
We are pretty excited about the next 12 months and looking forward to sharing our adventure with all of you here.  
Thank you for reading

----------


## OBBob

Welcome Matt ... pictures are the key (so you don't forget how much you've done when you get to that point that you think it's been a long time and you haven't done much)!! hahaha.  :Smilie:

----------


## MrC79

> Welcome Matt ... pictures are the key (so you don't forget how much you've done when you get to that point that you think it's been a long time and you haven't done much)!! hahaha.

  
Cheers Bob, 
Will definitely be taking progress shots if we get the house we're looking at. Total blank canvas, which is a touch daunting but very exciting.

----------

